# port categories



## Alain De Vos (Nov 30, 2019)

Why is geany is devel and leafpad in editor ?


----------



## Beastie (Nov 30, 2019)

Because Geany has many of the features you'd usually find in an IDE while Leafpad only has auto-indent and line numbering.


----------

